# Army to target recruiting in 'blue' cities



## Devildoc (Jan 2, 2019)

I would argue that ALL cities are 'blue' cities given the politics and demographics.  Interesting story, especially the part of how schools don't like the recruiters.  When I was in high school, our school had a warm relationship with all the recruiters, they were around all the time.  But that was the mid-80s, and aside from fear of a nuclear strike, there wasn't a lot of risk.

Army, in need of recruits, turns focus to liberal-leaning cities :: WRAL.com


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 2, 2019)

Interesting read.  Some areas of the country just don't see military service as something desirable.  There are some Congressional districts that don't even send up service academy nominations in some years.  The emphasis on military service just isn't there.


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 2, 2019)

Marauder06 said:


> Interesting read.  Some areas of the country just don't see military service as something desirable.  There are some Congressional districts that don't even send up service academy nominations in some years.  The emphasis on military service just isn't there.



I see why they feel compelled to at least try; however, cities have two groups to recruit: the educated techies, and the less-educated, lower-class inner city folks.  The first group might be interested, but you have to appeal to sense of duty, because they are already making more money.  The latter group, well that's the group the left historically says (and it might be, I have not looked at any numbers) goes to war in a higher, disproportionate percentage.  In any case cities' socio-politics are generally anti-military.  I see it as a very, very hard sell.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 2, 2019)

Is the Army seriously considering 18-month or 24-month enlistments again?  Because they did that during the Surge and it did not pay off except to meet the "end strength" number.  The amount of money they wasted on training people for technical MOSs was insane.  

Although you have issues with recruiting inner cities at times, you still see plenty of us poor and downtrodden joining up to make a life in times of war.  At times people joined up so they could get away from gang violence or the gang itself because they knew there was no other way out of that life.  But unless our character recruiting has changed I'm unsure where that puts us.  The issue you always have to be wary of is the gangs infiltrating the service, which has happened more than a few times.


----------



## Box (Jan 2, 2019)

It is the same approach that has led the Army into the 'eSports' fray.  The Army is now engaged in an email recruiting effort to build an Army-eSports Team that will compete in 'Call of duty' and 'Fortnite' competitions as a way of drawing interest.

Because that is where we are as a nation. 
Come with us -be special -because EVERYONE is equal.

Its a great time to be alive.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 2, 2019)

Box said:


> It is the same approach that has led the Army into the 'eSports' fray.  The Army is now engaged in an email recruiting effort to build an Army-eSports Team that will compete in 'Call of duty' and 'Fortnite' competitions as a way of drawing interest.
> 
> Because that is where we are as a nation.
> Come with us -be special -because EVERYONE is equal.
> ...


The Army got into video games a long time ago.  I would sort of tag that into an all encompassing part with "e-sports".  However, how many boots did that put on yellow footprints?

Americas Army was a decent FPS game.  Had multiple xbox releases, four different PC releases, heck they're working on Americas Army 5 right now.  Still not sure if it has led to anything.  We just really need to fix our story and stick with it, see: Marine Corps.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 2, 2019)

The Army needs to hire Spencer Rapone as a consultant. He'll know what to do.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 2, 2019)

Devildoc said:


> I would argue that ALL cities are 'blue' cities given the politics and demographics.  Interesting story, especially the part of how schools don't like the recruiters.  When I was in high school, our school had a warm relationship with all the recruiters, they were around all the time.  But that was the mid-80s, and aside from fear of a nuclear strike, there wasn't a lot of risk.
> 
> Army, in need of recruits, turns focus to liberal-leaning cities :: WRAL.com


Looks like treating your greatest recruiting source like shit is finally paying off.

i.e. Straight, white males (generally from the south, and Christian).


----------



## Box (Jan 2, 2019)

it wont be long and the transgendered undocumented immigrant cooks working in the mess hall will be serving gluten-free reefer with every meal


----------



## x SF med (Jan 3, 2019)

Box said:


> it wont be long and the transgendered undocumented immigrant cooks working in the mess hall will be serving gluten-free reefer with every meal



not sure if that's funny or sadly true....


----------



## Bunsickle (Jan 3, 2019)

Need to emulate the Marines. Get rid of wearing cammies in public, wear professional looking uniforms like the Dress Blue Charlie’s or bravos. Cammies in public is lazy and sends off the wrong message.


----------



## Box (Jan 4, 2019)

Be careful about saying things like  "get rid of wearing cammies in public" or you'll end up with a bunch of dumb asses running around town wearing nothing more than a cock ring and some body armor...


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 4, 2019)

Box said:


> Be careful about saying things like  "get rid of wearing cammies in public" or you'll end up with a bunch of dumb asses running around town wearing nothing more than a cock ring and some body armor...



I won't make _THAT_ mistake again....


----------



## Bunsickle (Jan 4, 2019)

Bwahahaha!


----------



## AWP (Jan 4, 2019)

Paging Chelsea Manning, Chelsea Manning to the "get rid of wearing cammies in public" courtesy phone.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 7, 2019)

Blue cities...blue waffles.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 7, 2019)

Ocoka said:


> Blue cities...blue waffles.


What’s a blue waffle?


----------



## Cookie_ (Jan 7, 2019)

Ooh-Rah said:


> What’s a blue waffle?



I'd tell you to Google image search that, but it's for the best you don't if anyone else is around.
Let's just say it wouldn't even be cool to post that image in the NSFW thread.


----------



## AWP (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## Gunz (Jan 8, 2019)

Ooh-Rah said:


> What’s a blue waffle?



Thank you.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 8, 2019)

Cookie_101st said:


> I'd tell you to Google image search that, but it's for the best you don't if anyone else is around.
> Let's just say it wouldn't even be cool to post that image in the NSFW thread.



He knows. Kind of a running joke between us. 😎


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 8, 2019)

Ooh-Rah said:


> What’s a blue waffle?


I think you've asked this before? 14x Going back to 2013, needed to make sure I wasn't going insane.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 8, 2019)

ThunderHorse said:


> I think you've asked this before? 14x Going back to 2013,



FINALLY the power of this site’s search function has been put to the test!


----------



## Kaldak (Jan 12, 2019)

So I _Should _Google it in public, right?


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 12, 2019)

Kaldak said:


> So I _Should _Google it in public, right?



Bwahahahahaha.....

Er, I mean, sure, it's fine.....


----------

